

Ask HN: How much should I charge for the Power User Toolbox for Facebook? - jawns

Over the past several years, I've build a number of Facebook applications that extended and enhanced my own user experience -- such as an app that bypasses the standard 400-character status update limit and an app that sends email notifications when someone "likes" your post.<p>I decided to bundle them together and charge for access.<p>I have no idea how much to charge, though.<p>I've thrown together a bare-bones landing page that describes all of the apps that will be included in the toolbox:<p>http://facebook.pressbin.com/poweruser<p>Would you mind taking a look at what's being offered and giving me your two cents about whether this is worth ... two cents?  two dollars?  more?
======
jawns
In case you're curious, here are links to a couple of the apps that will be
included in the toolbox. (Obviously, they will be refined and combined, where
appropriate, once I start charging for them.)

Right now, most of them are either free or restricted to my own personal use.

<http://facebook.pressbin.com/clicktrack>

<http://apps.facebook.com/hiddenstatusupdates>

<http://apps.facebook.com/schedulestatusupdate>

<http://apps.facebook.com/unrestrictedstatus>

------
jawns
Landing page, hyperlinked:

<http://facebook.pressbin.com/poweruser>

